# Tchaikovsky's Piano Trio: Opinions



## Skilmarilion

I wondered if anyone had any interesting takes on a piece (and its recordings) that seems to get little mention on TC.

Unlike many other works in the genre, Tchaikovsky's Trio is an absolute epic -- not only in its length and technical demands, but the massive elements of Romanticism and tragedy that dominate it. The first movement is one of those Tchaikovsky creations which produces gorgeous theme after gorgeous theme. The second, with its set of variations, is highly inventive (even if there may be one or two too many), consolidated by a collosal return of the opening movement's first theme, and an utterly despairing funeral march to close.

For me it is a highly original, genius contribution to chamber music, and it deserves greater mention among masterpieces of the form.


----------



## violadude

What a coincidence. I just listened to this for the first time last night. I liked it pretty well, especially those delicate, still moments in the 1st movement.


----------



## elgar's ghost

What can I say that you haven't? Wonderful composition - although written in memory of N. Rubenstein it seems to encapsulate all the misery he himself was suffering during his 'crisis' years between the Violin Concerto and Manfred.


----------



## Ukko

The trio came to my attention around 60 years ago, a release by one of the record clubs - Musical Masterpiece Society? Listened to it a lot. Much fine music there, that seems never to arrive at a conclusion. "There is more to come, and it won't be any more pleasant".


----------



## brotagonist

It just arrived in the mail a bit over a month ago and I was completely blown away by it  violadude's cool reception to it surprises me greatly, as I think it is one of Tchaikovsky's best pieces, a hidden gem that is overlooked by the masses, who go for the lyrical ballets, the bombastic 1812 and the symphonies.


----------



## Ukko

brotagonist said:


> It just arrived in the mail a bit over a month ago and I was completely blown away by it  violadude's cool reception to it surprises me greatly, as I think it is one of Tchaikovsky's best pieces, a hidden gem that is overlooked by the masses, who go for the lyrical ballets, the bombastic 1812 and the symphonies.


The _dude_ had listened to it just once. There is something 'off' about the entire work; If it were literature instead of music there would be a lot of ellipses, and some inconclusive sentence endings. The music descends into "Oh, why, why, why is life so crappy" now and then. I can't imagine it being a masses-loved hit.


----------



## nightscape

I actually have two recordings of this. It was "included" on CD that I purchased for other works (such as Arensky's incredible trio). I never listened to it, though. I'll check it out when I get home tonight!


----------



## violadude

brotagonist said:


> It just arrived in the mail a bit over a month ago and I was completely blown away by it  violadude's cool reception to it surprises me greatly, as I think it is one of Tchaikovsky's best pieces, a hidden gem that is overlooked by the masses, who go for the lyrical ballets, the bombastic 1812 and the symphonies.


I do think it seems very overlooked and I did like it a lot. There were aspects of it that I felt a little conflicted about though. I really liked the last movement, but I thought the ending of the variations proper was a very satisfying ending and I wasn't sure if I wanted more after that.

Also, I didn't really like the theme of the variations movement, but the variations themselves were great.

I didn't mean to downplay it or anything. Like Ukko said, I've only listened once.


----------



## hpowders

It's very long but also very impressive. Sure it's a little "off" and rambling. Tchaikovsky wasn't a mainstream kind of guy.


----------



## Skilmarilion

violadude said:


> Also, I didn't really like the theme of the variations movement, but the variations themselves were great.


The irony is that the theme itself is effectively a variation of the main theme from the 2nd piano concerto.

I agree, for the most part the variations are excellent. I really enjoy the Bachesque fugue and the Chopinesque mazurka.


----------

